# Oh I could cry



## Deb&Matilda

I hate wednesday as matilda as her pot legs off and then new ones on and she always cries and i hate seeing her x and on too of that she as tooth number 3 coming xx
Poor little thing I just hate seeing her in pain so I have just doped her up so she can sleep cause you eyes are bright red she is that tired but cant sleep xx

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: Poor little princess


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Oh hun I am so sorry to hear that - I've seen how they do the pot legs and it does not look comfortable! Tegan cries when we do her physio and put her hips in proper position so I imagine matilda is always in pain the poor little thing :(


----------



## ChloesMummy

awww bless x


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs::hugs: It is horrible seeing them in pain isn't it. Glad she is sleeping now, though. Hope she wakes up feeling better and well rested xx


----------



## LaDY

Aww bless...lots of love hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Poloma

Lots of :hugs: to you both xXx


----------



## leeanne

:hug:


----------



## JASMAK

:hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope all goes well on monday. I must confess i dont know anything about what they do for hips and talipes. Tom was lucky and his talipies started to recover as soon as he was born and he needed no extra help.

She is a big brave strong girl and she will get through it. it is far harder for us mummies to watch. It is all for the better :hugs: give her a big hug for me!


----------



## reallytinyamy

:hugs:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thanks all xx 
Sorry I didnt come on last night but she is now full of a cold as well as everything else so not in a good mood xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

tom just over a cold. it is truly awful isnt it with everything else you have to deal with! i was giving him calpol and calprofen as well as all his other meds. I might as well have drip fed him meds! he needed burping when i had done them!

he was realyy poorly for about three days then seemed to get better. bless them x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Oh hun :( Tegan has a stomach bug atm, and she is having extra meds for thrush aswell as conjunctivitis! :( Hope Matilda is ok today :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

:hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

everyone seems ill at the moment xxx poor little things xxx


----------

